# Table saw extension



## gshock (Jul 26, 2007)

I have two table saws, one Delta (portable) and one Craftsmen. I'd like to build a table saw extension for the Craftsmen because it's the larger of the two. I'm just looking for some basic instruction on how to get started. What's the best way to build a sturdy base? What's the best way to attach it to the saw frame?

Thanks.


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

The best ones I have seen are 2 parts. One is stationary and the other attachés to it and has flip down legs. I have included some pics . On one of the pics the table was made out of metal tubing but I am not a metal worker just a Wood guy. Anyway I will give this a shot.
First thing you have to do is mount angle bar to the table saw table making sure when you put the top on it does not protrude past the table saw surface. You will also have to put the blade on 45dg and use a straight edge and measure how far down from the top of the table saw motor is so when you construct this you have accounted for the motor raising and also you need the table to protrude just past the motor so the flip down part of this does not hit the motor( *by the way this is a fun easy project to do*). Now you will also have to mount a 2x4 to the legs for your support pieces. Don't forget the miter slots. I will quit there, you probably have a good idea now how to under take this but if not ask away.
So howd I do?? ( by the way did I mention this is a fun easy project to do):laughing: :laughing:


----------



## gshock (Jul 26, 2007)

Wow, thanks for all the info. The pics help a lot. Yeah, that gives me a great place to start and gives me some really good ideas.


----------

